# Anyone share experience with Asus RMA?



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 27, 2014)

I bought an Asus transformer book and had two faulty docks, one got replaced in store and the other was out of the 30 day period even though I rang asus and they said I was entitled to 3 months floor replacement. Anyways I ended up having to send it to Asus to be repaired when all I needed was a new dock, the computer part of it is fine and working exceptionally well. It's two weeks and still the repair docket says it has been received for assessment. I need this soon as I go back to school very soon for my last year. Anyhow, are Asus generally good in situations like these? Would I receive a fully working unit this time round? Will the actual laptop be damaged throughout the process (heard horror stories of this). Anyways, thanks for your time


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 27, 2014)

I usually have not had problems with the big manus as far AS RMA quality. though I hate corsair with a burning passion. the products are fantastic but their support staff have been nothing but difficult to deal with for me.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 27, 2014)

I had an Asus Radeon 7770 Direct CU go bad.  I RMA'ed it, and got an Nvidia 560TI with a serial number sticker on it that said it was a Radeon 7770.  I had to pay to send the original card back, then send their screw-up back.  I wasn't happy, but I've heard of worse from Asus and many other vendors.


----------



## Xero717 (Jan 27, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> I usually have not had problems with the big manus as far AS RMA quality. though I hate corsair with a burning passion. the products are fantastic but their support staff have been nothing but difficult to deal with for me.



I keep seeing this a lot in customer reviews on Newegg, but when dealing with them on replacing a faulty USB 3.0 header on the front panel of my Carbide 500R case, they sent me two replacements free of charge (both had the same issue) and were willing to send me another, but by that time I had given up and purchased a different case.  They were very quick to respond and friendly.  Sent the replacements fast as well.

Heck, the H100 I'm using now was an RMA, all I did was use the support portal and call in because my old block showed signs of possible leakage (discoloration of the copper plate at two corners), they advance RMA'd me a brand new non refurb unit and paid for the shipping to send mine back.  No questions asked.

On top of that, when I was having issues with my K90 I spoke up about it on their forums, and their mod contacted me through PMs about a beta firmware that was supposed to help fix the repeating key issue (it did by the way).  They asked for feedback but that was about it, and I thought that was pretty awesome.

I know that not everyone's experiences have been the same as mine.  I'm not a PR shill by any means, but I've dealt with my fair share of companies, and fought with them tooth and nail, but I never felt like I've had to do that with Corsair.


----------



## broken pixel (Jan 27, 2014)

I will share my experience and what a nightmare it was. I need to find the link. 

Corsair RMA was painless, replace a quad dom kit within 5 days delivered to my door.

Also you can check the ASUS cases filed with the BBB online. ASUS is not even a member of the BBB. Fun read.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 27, 2014)

Xero717 said:


> I keep seeing this a lot in customer reviews on Newegg, but when dealing with them on replacing a faulty USB 3.0 header on the front panel of my Carbide 500R case, they sent me two replacements free of charge (both had the same issue) and were willing to send me another, but by that time I had given up and purchased a different case.  They were very quick to respond and friendly.  Sent the replacements fast as well.
> 
> Heck, the H100 I'm using now was an RMA, all I did was use the support portal and call in because my old block showed signs of possible leakage (discoloration of the copper plate at two corners), they advance RMA'd me a brand new non refurb unit and paid for the shipping to send mine back.  No questions asked.
> 
> ...



My experiences with EVGA were the same nothing but great things with them. Though I've seen others complain about EVGA I suppose it all depends but I just grew tired of it. I am now totally convinced that they just forward me straight to the d@#$ head in the ram department. nice short terse emails he would probably make a great football coach. When my HX1000 melted I was still within warranty and seeing how expensive it was I told myself to do the RMA but instead bought a completely different unit and trashed the HX simply because I will not stand another email from that company.


----------



## broken pixel (Jan 27, 2014)

EVGA drop shipped a replacement NEX1500 because of a post I made about coil buzz on the PSU forum looking for help. They only charged my debit card 1.00 for the drop ship. EVGA by far has the best RMAs.

MSI keeps sending me bad gpus for my replacements. After 3 bad 7950s sent to me they finally upgraded them to 2x 7970L. And one of those has died and they sent me a bad one again. Waiting for my replacement, again.


----------



## v12dock (Jan 27, 2014)

ASUS would not honor the warranty on my Z87-Pro when a MOSFET blew up on it


----------



## broken pixel (Jan 27, 2014)

v12dock said:


> ASUS would not honor the warranty on my Z87-Pro when a MOSFET blew up on it



They have to if it is still within the warranty time line. That is what happened to my R4E, it even caught fire from the fets. Also my new replacement died after 3 months, I have yet to RMA. I just bought another ASUS board, the R4BE. I like the hardware but not the service they promise. The problem with ASUS RMA is they use a 3rd party company called Pegatron. They are the ones that have no clue.

If it is still under warranty PM me and I will send you the email address of an ASUS parts dealer that can help you out. He helped me by having direct connections to the ASUS elitist within the mighty corporation.


----------



## broken pixel (Jan 27, 2014)

I found my ROG forums link, enjoy the ASUS RMA party. 

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?32982-ASUS-Advanced-RMA-is-a-joke-slow-and-archaic.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 27, 2014)

The new Z9PE-D8 I just got had a major short, causing smoke and a small fireball under the heatpipe for the chipset.  I'll have another Asus RMA to go through now


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 27, 2014)

i used Asus' RMA a couple of times, last time was recently with a Asus 24inch LED Monitor that got replaced all they forgot to ship with it, was cables 

so now i am waiting on the power brick, audio cable and vga cable, so as far as exchange goes they use UPS not a problem there. This RMA case was at work, but i doubt that will change anything.


----------



## jcgeny (Jan 27, 2014)

i used once the rma of asus and it was very quick . may be they like customers that ask first in the rog forum to solve the bug .
when i removed the cpu there was "burned" spot , ldlc.com "tested" it and sent it back to me...[ test with boot of win7...only]

so i made a topic at intel forum asking if they change burned cpu.....it was very long but i finally have my brand new cpu 

the brand not to buy is ocz that is bankrupting . i bough 2 pci-e hd ssd , one was dead at delivery , ocz europe told me to send board , a month later : no new card or news...
i wrote to ocz us , that said they ll do a wire to partly refund me ...nearly two weeks later i do not have the money . their bank is in california and mine in france...


----------



## broken pixel (Jan 27, 2014)

Lol! Raja from the ASUS ROG forums locked my RMA thread. What an Asshat that dude is, he even has his reputation stats disabled.

I have had no problems with my OCZ RMAs, they where helpful and helped me try fixing my SSD before the RMA.

Samsung bought OCZ drive division so it should be better now as a company.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 27, 2014)

Asus will not replace a GPU until the third RMA. This is why I do not use Asus GPU's if possible. With that being said every time I have had an issue with an Asus GPU its been on ATI/AMD hardware. I've had three NVIDIA card from them that have been flawless. Their Intel mobos are damn good from my experience also. I guess with all vendors its hit and miss. Except Corsair RAM. It always seems to suck for me. I use G.Skill or Patriot almost exclusively. Everyone's experience varies I guess.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2014)

I RMAed a AM3 board I picked up off ebay KNOWING BROKEN for 15$ and they repaired it and shipped it back without a question.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 27, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> I RMAed a AM3 board I picked up off ebay KNOWING BROKEN for 15$ and they repaired it and shipped it back without a question.


That's because you're from the dirty.......like me.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 27, 2014)

edit:
Opps was thinking of corsair LMAO..


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 28, 2014)

Rang them up, apparently I just have to wait for the vendor, hopefully it isn't too much longer


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 28, 2014)

v12dock said:


> ASUS would not honor the warranty on my Z87-Pro when a MOSFET blew up on it



Wow. That's a 12 phase motherboard ... and to think that there are 4 phase mobos that run OCed 24/7 for years with no issues.


----------



## jcgeny (Jan 28, 2014)

broken pixel said:


> Lol! Raja from the ASUS ROG forums locked my RMA thread. What an Asshat that dude is, he even has his reputation stats disabled.
> 
> I have had no problems with my OCZ RMAs, they where helpful and helped me try fixing my SSD before the RMA.
> 
> Samsung bought OCZ drive division so it should be better now as a company.


it is Toshiba 
http://www.legitreviews.com/toshiba-completes-acquisition-ocz-launches-ocz-storage-solutions_134270


----------



## broken pixel (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 29, 2014)

Usa Asus rma imo and my experience dealing with them is a joke. I had a brand new motherboard that was faulty and I told them I want a brand new one sense the one I sent to them was new. What I got was a used board with one of the two bios chips missing, and bent over capacitors wtf!!! I was livid to say the least. I would've called asus canada first but lost the number. I however got the number later on and called Tom in canada, explained my issue and the next day I had a brand new maximus board sitting on my desk.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Feb 9, 2014)

Just an update, still waiting. No response yet at all.  If it doesn't arrive by this weekend I am going to complain. It should not take a month to replace a dock.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 9, 2014)

I'll let you know in about a week. As I recently RMA'd one of my ASUS Z87-A motherboards this week that had a few bent pins.


----------



## ikith (Feb 9, 2014)

ASUS RMA is a nightmare:
Motherboard 1:
I'd bought a laptop on Newegg that was Refurbished from ASUS, I got it, would immediately shut off when I touched the palm rest, seemed like a short in the case, called them I had to pay shipping which was fine.

Motherboard 2:
got the laptop back with a new board, booted it up, they had wiped my data out which was fine, I authorized them, so I ran Windows Update it went to reboot, started to reboot, got to the ASUS ROG logo and shut off, would not power back on even after troubleshooting, had to pay for shipping back again.

Motherboard 3:
Got it back, this time the touchpad was rubber banding (Would move mouse and let off the touchpad, and it would bounce back to the previous location), had some sound issues where the subwoofer wouldn't come back after hibernate, they paid for shipping this time.

Motherboard 4:
Got laptop back, mostly fixed, used it for a week, ended up shutting off randomly exactly on day 8 of me having it back.

At this point they ran out of motherboards for my laptop and contacted me saying so, they said I would either have to wait, or they would ship me a replacement if they didn't get a board in within a week, I said replace the laptop, they sent me the specs of the laptop I would be receiving, they were significantly better so I accepted, they ended up not getting a board in and shipping me the replacement, no issues sense then.

I'm sure this isn't the worse case but it took 4 tries and a replacement laptop to get it right, each time they said they would have a supervisor looking over it this time and testing to make sure everything worked, they also tried to get me to pay for shipping each time it died even though I already had a case open with them for previous issues with the same laptop and different motherboards. 

Possible that I got "lucky" with bad motherboards/parts.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 10, 2014)

Well to send back a simple gaming headset would have been hell if I did it.

3-4 wks and I would have had to pay for shipping.

I just let it go so as it was just a mic problem and I don't use the headset anymore.


----------

